# Lock Keeper's cottage, Stenwith, Lincs, April 2018



## HughieD (Apr 15, 2018)

A regular (re)visit of mine. Perhaps it's the idyllic location of this place that draws me here. Or some other sentimental attachment. It's been almost a year to the day since I last reported on this place. The last visit was the first time I'd been since the fire that ripped through the lion's share of the roof and leaving the cottage past any realistic chance of redemption. 

Not much more to report. The place still remains in a forlorn state, unlikely ever to be restored. Sad really. Anyhow, you can find detailed history of the place HERE.

On with the pictures:

A view of the nearby lock on the Grantham canal:


img6871 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The old gate:


img6870 by HughieDW, on Flickr

That outside WC:


img6867 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6854 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There's more of interest in the out-buildings now to be honest:


img6855 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6852 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6851 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6850 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6848 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6847 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The poor cottage itself:


img6843 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6865 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The lean-to building's roof survived:


img6858 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The old oven inside:


img6845 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The worst affected bit of the house:


img6844 by HughieDW, on Flickr

What's left of the kitchen:


img6860 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6859 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The lounge is the room in best condition but is still in a poor way:


img6861 by HughieDW, on Flickr

What's left of the upper floor, now minus the fireplace:


img6862 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bye-bye again old friend;


img6846 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Apr 16, 2018)

I've followed your posts on this site and liked all of em, shame the folk fascinated by fire found it but still worth your time, I wonder what another year will bring.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 16, 2018)

Good to see this again hughie, seems such a long time ago since Iv been there. 
Thanks for the great pics


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 16, 2018)

Dear oh dear, this place seems to get worse. I remember at one time this property had a price tag on it. But, sadly looks like more of the roof is disappearing. Nice update.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 16, 2018)

Such a shame. Love the picture of the lock


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 16, 2018)

So sad 
Terrible what happened here


----------



## HughieD (Apr 17, 2018)

smiler said:


> I've followed your posts on this site and liked all of em, shame the folk fascinated by fire found it but still worth your time, I wonder what another year will bring.



A little birdy told me someone wanted to take a lease out on the place and restore it but nothing has materialised yet. 



BikinGlynn said:


> Good to see this again hughie, seems such a long time ago since Iv been there.
> Thanks for the great pics



Cheers BG. Let's hope next time there are some positive things to report!



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Dear oh dear, this place seems to get worse. I remember at one time this property had a price tag on it. But, sadly looks like more of the roof is disappearing. Nice update.



Think it is slightly worse for wear than a year ago. Makes you wonder if they lowered the price tag and it sold all those years ago when it went to auction.



Rubex said:


> Such a shame. Love the picture of the lock



Cheers Rubex. There's a lovely walk along Grantham canal and this would have made a great little tea house or cafe.



The Wombat said:


> So sad
> Terrible what happened here



Sadly it's a common theme innit?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 17, 2018)

I think this must be your favourite place mate ha ha.was this your tenth visit.but I can see why you like going the setting is beautiful.such a shame how it's gone though.nice little update that


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 17, 2018)

. The old oven inside:


img6845 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This of course is not an oven - its common name is a 'Copper' (although copper metal was used only on the ones fitted in expensive properties. They were mainly made from cast iron or steel) It was the source of hot water for this place originally, but would also be used for boiling up bed linen etc, on wash day. Large metal jugs would be used to transfer hot water to the bath, sink or basin. Many were also used for cooking up stews, jam making and when the interior was hot and dry, allowing the bread dough to rise - but not to bake bread. Heating a dry copper to bread baking temperature will ruin the structure. Very common in the outside wash house of early, large Victorian Houses. Until I was eleven my family lived in a large flat in a very large victorian semi, still had its complete wash house and large underground brick lined well chamber for fresh water in the back yard. Only thing missing was the pump that had disappeared in a WW2 scrap metal drive. Place is still flats and the occupants (unknowingly?) still park their cars over the chamber.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 20, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> . The old oven inside:
> 
> 
> img6845 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> ...



As always Dirus, thank you for the knowledge!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> I think this must be your favourite place mate ha ha.was this your tenth visit.but I can see why you like going the setting is beautiful.such a shame how it's gone though.nice little update that



Ha ha...deffo most visited! Nice neck 'o the woods!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 26, 2018)

Funny how these kinda places seem to attract the Fray Bentos pie eater...you can store them flat, stack em high in your larder and they don't even require refrigeration...the puff pastry can be quite nice too on the steak ones have I covered it DS???

Shame someone has eaten through the roof though...thanks nice one HD!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 29, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Funny how these kinda places seem to attract the Fray Bentos pie eater...you can store them flat, stack em high in your larder and they don't even require refrigeration...the puff pastry can be quite nice too on the steak ones have I covered it DS???
> 
> Shame someone has eaten through the roof though...thanks nice one HD!



Lol. Fray is da way PV!


----------

